# Noord Kaapse Skilderbokke / Northern Cape speckled goats born on NAMPO show



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

At the agricultural trade show NAMPO some Northern Cape speckled goats were born on the last day. I'll post more pictures and information on NAMPO in a separate thread. But here some pictures on the newborns.


































































Two ewes, one bigger then the other and the smaller one took some time to stand up. But Alexander says both lamb kids were OK next morning (The nights are already cold on the Highveld now). As you can see, he assists them to find the teats for their first milk.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing! What a beautiful breed.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Sooooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, I would not expect to witness a birth at a livestock show, but my goodness! I'm glad the little one got to her feet okay, it looks like she came close to being stepped on. That's quite an attractive breed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those are pretty sheep


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> Well, I would not expect to witness a birth at a livestock show, but my goodness! I'm glad the little one got to her feet okay, it looks like she came close to being stepped on. That's quite an attractive breed.


The mother actually trampled a couple of times on the little one. Not sure, if she tried to "wake" it "up" or if she just became nervous with the people around.

The father was also on the agricultural show:

















Note the white fur on the forehead, which is also visible with the little ones. 
Meanwhile I've put the first video sequence on:





There is going to be an auction of this kind of goat on Friday, Saturday this week, too.


----------

